# Internet Connection With Wndows CE 6.0.



## 4xpipsense (Apr 6, 2012)

Please I must apologize if here is the wrong place to make this post.
I am desperately in need of help.
I got one cheap laptop from China "Mini wifi 10" Netbook with Windows CE 6.0" Operating system (Build 3122), 
Processor type:WMT,ARM-WM8505.

This is different from other laptops and computers I have came across.
It cannot accept HUAWEI 3G wireless Modem for internet Connection.
It cannot accept Adobe Reader, Mozilla Firefox, Nokia PC Suites and 
other downloads out there.

I just need help on how to get it connected to the internet.
I don't want to mention other flaws about the product.

Please any help is highly appreciated.

Can anyone tell me what I must Buy, add or remove to get access to the internet?

Experts, please help me. I am totally a novice on this system.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

This similiar to your model?
Mini wifi 10 inch tablet MID / Netbook Superpad - Detailed info for Mini wifi 10 inch tablet MID / Netbook Superpad,laptops,Mini wifi 10 inch tablet MID / Netbook Superpad,superpad on Alibaba.com

It has builtin wifi. You just need to configure it and save the configuration. This should all be covered in the manual.


----------



## 4xpipsense (Apr 6, 2012)

Yours is Google Android 2.2. I know of it and it has no problem with 3G Modem.

Windows CE is different and problematic. No download works. 

From the manual, the manufacturer stated a simple process. Like click 3G or Wifi icon and launch. 

Mine doesn't even have the 3G icon pre-installed. So the example the manual is showing on 3G connection becomes useless, void and dead.
Even when I insert my own 3G to run and play, it doesn't even show in "My Computer". That's one.

Anothe one is , Following the manual also, the wifi cannot connect.

My question is this; Is there anything I should buy, connect and install before getting internet access?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Do you have a link to the specific hardware you have? Its manual?

What did you try to connect the wifi to? Your home router? Internet cafe?


----------



## 4xpipsense (Apr 6, 2012)

Wand3r3r said:


> Do you have a link to the specific hardware you have? Its manual?
> 
> What did you try to connect the wifi to? Your home router? Internet cafe?


wand3r3r,
I think you are leading me some where. I was just following the manual without connecting to cafe or Router.

Please what is router and where can I get it.

I am more familiar with 3G Modem.


----------

